# Viet Nam - One photo a day



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Fishing boats near Phan Thiet. With over 1000 miles of coasts, Vietnam is a seafaring country. *


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Ho Chi Minh City Hall* or Hotel de Ville de Saigon was built in 1902-1908 in a French colonial style for the then city of Saigon. It was renamed after 1975 as Ho Chi Minh City People's Committee.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

It's very interesting to see French colonial style in ex-Indochine.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

pretty building


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Located near Ninh Binh, the karst landscape of Tam Coc is dubbed the second most breathtaking scenery in North Vietnam: a Ha Long bay on land. *


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

beautiful !


and this city hall is 100 times better than seoul city hall.. lol.. kay:



SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> *Ho Chi Minh City Hall* or Hotel de Ville de Saigon was built in 1902-1908 in a French colonial style for the then city of Saigon. It was renamed after 1975 as Ho Chi Minh City People's Committee.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> *Ho Chi Minh City Hall* or Hotel de Ville de Saigon was built in 1902-1908 in a French colonial style for the then city of Saigon. It was renamed after 1975 as Ho Chi Minh City People's Committee.


Very nice building :cheers: That building really :rock:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

beautiful pics, viet nam has a great nature!!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*19 May 08*










*Tram Ton pass*, Ha Giang province, the northernmost hamlet in Viet Nam.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> *Located near Ninh Binh, the karst landscape of Tam Coc is dubbed the second most breathtaking scenery in North Vietnam: a Ha Long bay on land. *


Fantastic! Viatnam is cool, USA is out. :cheers:


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Halong bay


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Diamond plaza, hochiminh city.


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

nice places.


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't delete this my post. How can I delete ?


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

nice jobs.


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Hanoi capital?


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

....


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

How can I delete some of my posts?


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

@jimmyfa: thanks for the photos, but as the title implies, only one photo a day should be posted.


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

I take one photo per day but I post them at the same time.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Caves and karst landscape in *Phong Nha-Ke Bang* national park was made UNESCO Heritage in 2003, features one of the world's oldest limestone caves.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Mai Chau valley* in *Hoa Binh provinc*e offers a more picturesque view of the town that lies below.










Hoa Binh is home to numerous Thai, Muong and Lao peoples communities, whose peaceful way of life has not seen changes in many years.


















Mai Chau rice paddies:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Minh Mang mausoleum* near the city of *Hue*. Minh Mang was the second emperor of *Nguyen dynasty*, the last one in Vietnam. 




























Bonus pics:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Vietnam is a beautiful country,they produce best rice !


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Ghanh Da Dia* is the *Phu Yen province's* tropical version of the Irish Giant's Causeway. 





































Location of Phu Yen:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Saigon's Notre Dame basilica in Vietnamese Nha Tho Duc Ba, is a cathedral located in the downtown of Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. This cathedral was built by the French colonists in 1863. It has two bell towers of 58 m height.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it still a church ?


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Fish sauce* factory and pristine beach of *Phu Quoc*, the country's second largest island. (near Cambodia)


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

HKG said:


> Is it still a church ?


It's a basilica, which is somehow bigger and more important than a church.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Cham children in a madrasah in *An Giang*, Mekong Delta.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Hundred years old wooden statues of Arahats, *Tay Phuong pagoda*.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Pongour waterfall* is nicknamed "First waterfall of Heaven and Earth" by ancient visitors, but the locals call it "Elephant Falls".


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Tea pickers* in *Tam Chau*, Bao Loc.


----------



## Camranhbay (Jul 14, 2007)

nice pictures , green and peaceful country .


----------



## Maxxclip (Jul 5, 2007)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> *Tea pickers* in *Tam Chau*, Bao Loc.



i like this one


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

A walk through various colonial heritages in Hanoi.

Presidential Palace, the Yellow House:









Indochina Governor's Palace, which is now the Government's Guest House.









Hanoi Grand Opera:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Vung Ro bay*, Phu Yen province.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Old town of *Dong Van, Ha Giang province*.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Ma Pi Leng pass*, Ha Giang.


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

What a beautiful country - I'm ready to go!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Entrance to *Chua Huong*, the Perfume Pagoda in Ha Tay province. Up to 40,000 Buddhists make a pilgrimage here every day during Hoi Chua Huong, or Perfume Pagoda Festival. The Pagoda (which is really a cave) is considered to be the most beautiful in Vietnam, but some of the limestone cave had been polluted through years of incense burning and the trampling of a million footsteps.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Sceneries are quite diversed thourough the 20km drive between *Quan Ba* and *Dong Van*, Ha Giang province.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

A Cham festival in Po Klong Garai temple in *Phan Rang*.


----------



## Camranhbay (Jul 14, 2007)

Halong Bay - North of Vietnam

























Saigon - South of Vietnam


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

This tiny wharf in *Dat Mui*, *Ca Mau province* marks the southernmost point of the mainland part of the country.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES.

:horse:

JP


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*A rubber plantation* in summer and autumn. Vietnam possesses a vast stretch of rubber forests, mainly in in the southeastern provinces of the country.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Hoa Yen pagoda on top of *Yen Tu mountain*, one of traditional three sacred summits of Vietnam.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*National Stadium* and Convention center in My Dinh, *Hanoi* suburb.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Beaches near Da Nang city*


















*Da Nang* is the third most important city of the country.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Bai Chay bridge, Ha Long city.*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Khai Dinh mausoleum, Hue.*










Bonus:


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!! beautiful!!! one place of heaven on earth


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Dambri waterfall, Da Lat, Central Highlands.*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Coastal town of Quy Nhon, Binh Dinh province.*










Location of Binh Dinh:


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

A secluded fishing village along the way, again in *Quy Nhon province*:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Sung Sot Cave*, which means Cave of Surprises, is the biggest and finest cave in Halong Bay. It got its name from the first French explorers, who called it _grotte des surprises_, or grotto of surprises. It is located on Bo Hon Island, near the centre of Halong Bay, within the vicinity of other sights such as Titov Island, Bo Nau Grotto, Me Cung Cave and Luun Grotto. The inside of Sung Sot Cave consists many huge chambers linked by a series of narrow passages. At many places the ceiling is low, and takes on a wavy appearance. A profusion of stalactites and stalagmites cover the walls.












Coming out of the cave, visitors get a panoramic view of Bo Hon Bay below. It is one of those iconic view of Halong Bay that has appeared in many postcards:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

An isolated beach in the vicinity of *Nui Chua national park*, Ninh Thuan province:


----------

